# Nightmare on Chicago st in Elgin , il needs you



## Blacktiger (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello everyone from Halloween Forum

This is my first forum on this site.... But I been a member for about two years now. I have been reading and learning from many others members post. So many great ideas, short cuts, money saving ideals, and just some quality prop building that I pick up from this forum. Now its time for me to give back to forum and it's members. 

First let me begin by telling you who I am....I'm an local professional artist from the state Illinois in the town of Elgin. I teach art in private art school in a near by town. Painting, drawing, screen printing, animation and sculpture. I have been using my talents in art for Halloween, since way back in high school.... When I made first haunted house at my parents house. Just like many others here, I was hooked...begin grow every year...bigger area, bigger and more props, adding more actors... More surprises ..... 

Last year, three months before halloween the city Elgin surprised me with a job of a life time. Which was Nightmare on Chicago street.... A Two and half city blocks post apocalyptic zombie movie set.... That I had the honor design and build for the biggest Halloween theme block party. Live bands, food and drinks,graffiti artist, Svengoolie, zombies of course, and much much more. 

To cut to the chase 

I'm looking for volunteers for this year event......in helping building props, picking up material, set up props and what ever else I need help with. If you are interested please respond in the post. Thanks again

Here some links to check out of the event from last year
Website
http://www.nightmareonchicagostreet.com/
Newspaper article 
http://triblocal.com/elgin/galleries/2011/10/zombies-take-over-elgin/#3
Facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/nightmareonchicagostreet?ref=ts
The blog 
http://www.nightmareonchicagostreet.com/blog/2011/10/09/police-deny-late-night-shambling/


----------

